# acaidana FT



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any news yet i know i prob. spelled it wrong sorry.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I didn't see it but it was reported to be a triple with two retired, the middle bird indented, flyer go-bird. 60 back to the land blind in the morning. Don't know any numbers except that 55 is gone.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Qual was double retired triple in the first and last series.Last series was scrapped on the last bird of the last dog running,again causing some rule controversy.Don't know the outcome yet.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

I know Lee won the qual with Canaille and Jim Scarborough was second with Gus. Congratulations to both.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Same here!!!!


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

what aboutother placesin qual


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

whojudged the qual?


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any open news


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open will resume water blind in the morning. There were 27 dogs called to it and Am was still running the land blind when I left, not sure if they finished.


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

congrats Jim and Gus. Not surprised though...any dog with blind lake's in front of its name is tha bomb!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Does anyone have callbacks to the open 4th series ?


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Partial Results on Am:

1. Steve Ritter/ Miah
2. Joe Broyles/ Quick
3. ???
4. Patrick Huckaby/ Brick


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I know Ryan B won not sure with what dog sorry
Danny Farmer got second again not sure with what dog sorry
Mark Mosher got third with FC-AFC Bunny!!! YAHOO!
Sorry my info is kind of hit or miss...

Katie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

rsfavor said:


> Partial Results on Am:
> 
> 1. Steve Ritter/ Miah
> 2. Joe Broyles/ Quick
> ...


Yahoo!!! Way to go Steve and Miah!! Thats great! Katie


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Rob Erhart dog 1st and 4th in the Derby.
don't know the 4th place dog but first was with a 14 month old owned by Bill and Sarita McKnight
MOONSTONES Yellow Dude Smith "EMMITT"

Kris


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Way to go Ryan won with Dude and got fourth with Brutus!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any more Open news?


----------



## alpha male (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks katie, lots of real good dogs in trial. was conducted on grounds i primarily train on and had some advantage. in any case was thrilled at the win and haven't come off the high yet. steve.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

rsfavor said:


> Partial Results on Am:
> 
> 1. Steve Ritter/ Miah
> 2. Joe Broyles/ Quick
> ...


We down here are kind of use to Stephen and Miah winning All Age Stakes but, did y'all catch the really BIG news here? Pat's dog Brick is a chocolate! Now, that's NEWS! Way to go guys, Stephen, Joe and Pat!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

rsfavor said:


> Partial Results on Am:
> 
> 1. Steve Ritter/ Miah
> 2. Joe Broyles/ Quick
> ...


Third place went to Wayne Stupka and Misty. Wayne also got a third in the Derby with his year-old pup, Wendy. My congratulations on both placements.

As for the rest of the placements in the Am, I'm with Mr. Booty, "Way to go guys, Steven, Joe and Pat!"


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

RFT entry has the full results. I tried to post the link below:


https://www.rftentry.com/pub/events/detail/ViewEventResults.cfm?eventID=125

Very nice trial. Nice grounds, excellent mechanics, good restaurants. 
PS. I put down the gumbo bowl and got ribs for the long drive home.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> PS. I put down the gumbo bowl and got ribs for the long drive home.


Talk Danny into running Cajun Riviera in March and I'll take you to dine at Catahoula's in Grand Coteau. The restaurant is only 3 miles from that luxurious motel where you were lodging.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mark please talk danny into running,lol cause i will be at that one and can't wait to get a chance to see Norman run, hopin to make it to acadiana but they weren't sure soon enough for me to book plane tickets way in advance to get a deal and the weather was going to be iffy. Will be there in Mar.


----------

